# Stronghold and Ticks.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We are taking our dog to Northern France for the first time in a few weeks.
His passport and annual injections are up to date but the vet has mentioned precautions against ticks and the use of Stronghold.
Do most, or all, of you use some kind of tick precaution when visiting France?
And what do I need to buy for the visit to the French Vet on our return?
Any help appreciated.


----------



## CatSailor (Sep 17, 2008)

When we visited the vet in St Omer prior to our return a few weeks ago we took our own Frontline for him to administer. He said that while Frontline was fine for Northern Europe, Advantix was the better product for tick treatment especially if visiting Southern Europe.

In fact I've just returned from purchasing some Advantix from our UK vet for our trip to Germany in a couple of weeks.

You don't need to buy anything prior to the visit to the vet although they will normally use your own tick/flea treatment product if you take it along with you.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*ticks and fleas*

we always take frontline with us depending how long you are going to be away, we treat them just before we go and take a plastic tic comb with you it makes it easy to remove any ticks (check for then daily) and make sure you get the head out. You might also think about scalibor collars to prevent heartworm (only available via a vet, but we buy our frontline online. we have two Border collies and have taken them abroad many times without any problems, remember to allow the 24hrs between the vets treatment and crossing to England in the next twentyfour hours.


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

A tick collar (about 17 Euros in France) is a good idea and always used by all the local dog owners we came across in France. Ticks are a common problem, as are ear mites.


----------



## discusa (Feb 24, 2010)

We were advised to use a scalibor collar when going further south and although it is fine with frontline the vet said not to use it with advantix.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi K/C.
We were advised Advantix,for southern Franc,Spain and Portugal,something to do with sandfly/tick or like that. While on holiday here,(wells'n't'Sea) met a chap with a bit of kit for removing ticks,and our vet has the same thing.
Go to www.otom.com This "Tick twister" does the job a treat,i think with p.p,it came home at under a fiver. Hope this helps,stay well,stay lucky.
Jented.


----------

